# Vent Visors



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone able to find vent visors or rain guards for the goat? I would love to have these, since I always have my windows open and water gets in so easily in this car... I can't find them any anywhere though.:confused


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I was just thinking this same this this morning on my way to work, when the condensation started dripping onto my arm.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Trying Forever*

They just don't make them. I have been looking for them since I brought her home in Aug. I asked around here and no replies. My weather stripping got clawed by cats and I'm trying to cover it up, and I always liked the look. If u find them, PLEASE DON'T FORGET ME MAN!! Thanks



coolhandgoat said:


> I was just thinking this same this this morning on my way to work, when the condensation started dripping onto my arm.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

send weathertech an email expressing your desire to have them for GTOs. Maybe if the demand is enough, they'll make 'em. But I'll pass.
http://www.weathertech.com/store/mvproduct.aspx?ItemGroupId=4&VehId=1154&Year=2006&CustomerVehId=0


----------

